# green terrors in scarborough



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

has anybody seen any green terrors for sale in scarborough ?


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Ba scarboro has them all the time! Small and medium sized usually


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Petsmart carries them as a standard item. I think like $7.99 for a 2-4" specimen.


----------

